# Married US citizen, next steps?



## shnyc (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi there, I have read a lot on this site and many others about my situation, but hope someone here could clarify a few things.

I came to the USA on a J-1 Visa and have since decided to spend my life with a girl here who I have known for many years. I most definitely did not plan this situation before coming, we would now like to be able to be together. What are the next steps after our marriage towards me being able to continue living/working here after my J-1 visa runs out?

many thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

shnyc said:


> Hi there, I have read a lot on this site and many others about my situation, but hope someone here could clarify a few things.
> 
> I came to the USA on a J-1 Visa and have since decided to spend my life with a girl here who I have known for many years. I most definitely did not plan this situation before coming, we would now like to be able to be together. What are the next steps after our marriage towards me being able to continue living/working here after my J-1 visa runs out?
> 
> many thanks


If you have no HSS.... You can marry and file for AOS .. If she earns enough to sponsor you


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Go to www.uscis.gov That is the website of Homeland Security/Immigration. It has all the details for immigrating. 

Your wife can sponsor you if she qualifies (income requirements, etc).

It is NOT easy. It will take a lot of time and a LOT of money. Good luck!!


----------

